# Strela New Pics Inside...............



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Just practicing my photography skills, no real purpose just bored.

My beaters, that is daily pieces other than the special occasion pieces consist of just a few now. The Seiko Sportura which I adore wish it had a microtor my world would be perfect, G-Shock 2900 for biking, O&W M5, a Strela that I am trying yet again from a bunch I grabbed for the buddies and the new cricket which I donâ€™t know why I need another not sure what the heck to do with it but had to rescue it. So thatâ€™s it everything else is stored or requires a special outing now and handling with white gloves!

The Strela. We love em some hate em. Personally I find it hard to read yet it has a real draw to it in the quality. I screwed up on the dial pics they are out of focus dunno why, practice will make perfect on this black dial yet! The dial is extremely intricate one of the most intricate of the Russian pieces I believe. Strap is generic heavy duty stitched me supplied, cheap yet awesome. What can I say, the pics speak to the workmanship good for all occasions. Be sure to stop the chrono B4 punching the reset. Those 19mm lugs, hmm.

Enjoy the picsâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## geoff (Jul 29, 2003)

James said:


>


The Strela. We love em some hate em. Personally I find it hard to read

The first time i have seen this comment, but it is the reason i sold mine recently. which was a white dialled version and i have been tempted to buy the black version. But perhaps not.

Geoff


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

They are not that bad actually and I need reading glasses and can still tell the time at a glance, my dial pics are out of foucs 

I did think of getting the hands off one of the Sturmanskie Gagarin but then not a Strela reissue!!!


----------



## Nesima (Jul 10, 2005)

I have the white faced version, initially you think it is not the easiest to read at a glance but

once you get familiar with it you can read it at a glance. The hands are thin but the red tips are the clue.

I love the watch as it is a good size without being to big and it is not too heavy making it ideal for work.

I also have a Poljot Aviator 3c that I picked up via an offer to a seller when it did not make its auction

reserve, got it for well under half price new. This is also a lovely watch, the sapphire crystal lens is just

so clear it is like it is not there. You can read it instantaneously from almost any angle.

Bigger and thicker than the Strela but still not gorilla size.


----------

